# Listing HR10-250 on eBay?



## usersrdum (Jan 9, 2006)

I just sold my hr10-250 on eBay for $400. Why are people paying this much for a used HD DVR that will be phased out in the next year or so? Is this one of the hacking schemes where people can get free D* service?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

$400? wow... I might have to reconsider giving the unit to my brother.

1) For next few weeks, the HR10-250 is the only DirecTV HD DVR that can work with OTA signals.

2) There are a lot of people that simply LOVE the TiVo based software, and don't want to use the DVR+ (HR20) software. Some of those people are even purchasing it as a "backup" to the ones they have

3) There are a significant amount of hacks that can be done on the unit to add more functionality... but, it can not be hacked for theft of service (aka...you can't get free DirecTV with it.. as that is all controlled by the access cards)


----------



## Andrew_J_M (Feb 11, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> $400? wow... I might have to reconsider giving the unit to my brother.
> 
> 1) For next few weeks, the HR10-250 is the only DirecTV HD DVR that can work with OTA signals.


Weeeeeeeeeks! I thought hours! (Well maybe days).


----------



## OrlandoJoe (Sep 6, 2006)

I got one of the last new HR10s at Best Buy for $299 with a credit from DTV upon activation. So I agree that $400 sounds like a lot to pay. But they are good machines with a big harddrive and HD capability in both OTA and MPEG2 modes. I have seen SD tivos with only 40 Gig Hds go for almost $100, so this is not unreasonable. Lucky, perhaps, but nothing you need to go to confession over.


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

$400 is abnormally high for a used HR10-250, unless you had it upgraded with more drive capacity. A used stock HDTivo usually sells for about $225 on ebay. New HDTivos are going for about $300-350.


----------



## usersrdum (Jan 9, 2006)

captain_video said:


> $400 is abnormally high for a used HR10-250, unless you had it upgraded with more drive capacity. A used stock HDTivo usually sells for about $225 on ebay. New HDTivos are going for about $300-350.


I had mine listed for 7 days and I watched for a week before that. I don't remember seeing a single one go for under $300. The average was about $350 for used one's. :eek2:


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

I put up some Bobbleheads on eBay with a pretty dog-gone high "Buy It Now" price of $425. GONE the first night!!! Shocked the heck out of me... until I found out it was the classic Nigerian Scam. The buyer was shut down in about a day.

usersrdum, I hope this sale was legit and you can collect on it, but I wouldn't spend the money yet. Hopefully you don't wind up living up to your name! :blush:


----------



## kelsky (Nov 22, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> $400? wow... I might have to reconsider giving the unit to my brother.
> 
> 1) For next few weeks, the HR10-250 is the only DirecTV HD DVR that can work with OTA signals.
> 
> ...


I am trying to decide on whether to go with the HR10 or HR20. Will the HR10 limit the HD channels that I can receive? Will I only get MPG2 HD with the HR10 and both MPG2 HD & MPG4 HD channels with the HR20?


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

> Will I only get MPG2 HD with the HR10 and both MPG2 HD & MPG4 HD channels with the HR20?


Yes, but you cannot use the ATSC tuners for OTA reception with the HR20 yet. The local channel offerings in mpeg4 are rather pathetic, IMHO, but YMMV depending on your location. I get 14 HD OTA channels using the HR10 whereas I could only get four mpeg4 locals using the HR20. If you like to tinker and perform upgrades, such as adding a larger hard drive or cool features like TivoWebPlus, then the HR10 is the best bet. If you don't care about such things and are perfectly content with a plain vanilla DVR then the HR20 will be fine, but with the aforementioned caveats.


----------



## ibroussard (Dec 18, 2005)

The average used unit is now going for about $450 on eBay, unless the seller had a lower "buy it now" price (and then it get's bought pretty quickly). New units are going for close to $800. Seems like the average price has gone up $100 for new or used in the last couple of weeks.

I wonder if the new OTA support for the HR20 will cause the bottom to drop out of the market for these things, or if people are getting them more for the Tivo interface and/or stability concerns. I'm now having second thoughts on whether or not I want to upgrade the drive on my HR10-250, or go with the inevitable HR20 and an external drive.

Ira


----------



## Richly917 (Nov 9, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> $400? wow... I might have to reconsider giving the unit to my brother.
> 
> 1) For next few weeks, the HR10-250 is the only DirecTV HD DVR that can work with OTA signals.
> 
> ...


As new HD channels are added will they be MPEG4 only? If so my HR10 will be useless. And I don't want to be forced into an HR20.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

captain_video said:


> New HDTivos are going for about $300-350.


Try $600 on up, Captain. I've seen some new HR10-250s sell for $700 and $800!


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

Yeah, I quickly discovered that. For some reason the prices have started to escalate for the HR10-250's. I guess everyone isn't as happy with the HR20 as was originally reported. It seems like a lot of people are wanting the HDTivos now.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

It's really sad when DirecTV can't take the best of the HR10-250 and combine it into the HR20. I understand they're two different boxes, especially technologically and not just feature-wise, but why is it that D* always seems to offer its customers what I call the "half and half"? I'm referring to their habit of introducing new, mostly cool items that if people want, they have to give up half their favorites or preferences in order to get another half of some new stuff that their current units don't possess.

Now that OTA has been activated, I'd bet HR10 users would be a LOT more excited about the HR20 if it just had a few more features that their beloved HR10s have: traditional 30-second skip, dual live buffers, etc. Plus, what's this about a measely 300GB stock drive??? On my HR10s, I went to Fry's Outpost.com and got a couple 750GB drives on one of Fry's awesome sales and stuck those in. 300GB? Especially with national HD channels coming out next year, record 6-10 shows and the drive's filled up. Get real!


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

DTV is unable to duplicate many of the features of the HDTivo due to copyright infringements. Dish already lost that battle and it would appear that DTV doesn't wish to follow in their footsteps. The best you can hope for are features that may do something similar but they'll never be exactly the same.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I can understand that. However, there still is no excuse for a measely 300GB drive.


----------



## adam1115 (Dec 16, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> $400? wow... I might have to reconsider giving the unit to my brother.
> 
> 1) For next few weeks, the HR10-250 is the only DirecTV HD DVR that can work with OTA signals.


Isn't it the only HD-DVR period? Isn't the HR20 still backordered and pretty much unavailable?

I got $425 for my HR10, it did have a 500 Gig hard drive... The SD TiVo's are selling for $100-150, which is paying off my Series 3 and $15 series2 quickly!!


----------



## joejhawk (Oct 3, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> Try $600 on up, Captain. I've seen some new HR10-250s sell for $700 and $800!


If these are with lifetime service Tivo is allowing you to transfer the service to the Series 3 for $199. Since they no longer offer lifetime subscriptions any Tivo with it is valuable and cheaper in the long run.

If you notice Series 1's are going for $200-$400 on eBay. My Series 1 was gathering dust until I noticed what they were going for on ebay, I've got 1 bid at $175 after about 12 hours.


----------



## FastEddie (Sep 18, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> Try $600 on up, Captain. I've seen some new HR10-250s sell for $700 and $800!


All I see is ones that sold for $275-350


----------



## videojanitor (Oct 8, 2006)

Here's a related question for you folks -- I will be selling one my HR10s on eBay soon, and I know that some buyers want to check the background of the machine to make sure that it is free of PPV charges, etc. What information would be safe/unsafe to publicly post in an auction listing? Obviously we're dealing with the "big three" here -- the access card number, the receiver ID, and the receiver serial number. Not sure if I should post those in the listing, or provide them only if requested ... or if I could somehow get burned by handing out that info.

Any advice appreciated!


----------



## adam1115 (Dec 16, 2003)

FastEddie said:


> All I see is ones that sold for $275-350


Mine sold for $425.. It had a 500 gig hard drive...


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> I can understand that. However, there still is no excuse for a measely 300GB drive.


You can add an eSATA setup, RAID array even, or if you feel like breaking the warranty seal on the HR20 you can add a bigger internal SATA drive. Increasing the drive space is clearly not an issue.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

FastEddie said:


> All I see is ones that sold for $275-350


Those aren't new-in-box units. I'm referring to NIB ones.


----------

